# Drooping lip



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Has anyone had this with their senior? Clipper just turned 12 in jan. the side of his mouth on left side is drooping. It doesn't seem to be painful, and he is eating and drinking. About a month ago I had noticed a small area about 1/2 inch or so that seemed to protrude a little more, but nite before last nearly the length of his bottom jaw lip is drooping. He acts normal. The edge of the lip seems a little dry. Am taking to vet this weekend to check it out. Anyone seen or know what it may be? It doesn't appear sore or infected or injured. He is an inside dog and mostly only goes out with me.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

My first thought is that it sounds like it could have been a 'mini stroke'. Due to the age and the fact that when a human has that symptom the first thing to rule out is a stroke. Glad your going to see the vet to get this checked out. It could me many things, sorry I couldn't be of much help for you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Can you post a picture? It is most likely lip fold pyoderma. You can buy penaten cream and that will clear it up.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I never have figured out pics, sorry! It is like the lip is pulled away from the gums along the side of his mouth, you can see the inside of his lip and gums. Does tha sound like the lip fold pyoderma? What is that? Can you buy the cream at vet supply?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Check out this thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma-3.html


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks Courtney, Bowwowmeow and GSD2! Yes it does look like the pics on that link Courtney. He doesn't seem to be in pain, lick his lips somewhat, not too much than normal. Have you had this issue? Do you just rub in on the inside of the lip/gums? Since said for diaper rash is it alright to put on inside of lip/gums? Appreciate you guys here!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Clipper and hooch share the water bowls, can this be passed?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry, I have no experience with this. Hopefully me bumping your thread up will give your it more views


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My old dog had this but it affected the entire side of his face. The vet thought perhaps low thyroid, as that will cause facial paralysis.
In my dog's case we never figured it out... called it Bell's palsy. I did have to rinse his mouth out and put drops in his eyes several times a day.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Raw organic apple cider vinegar in water (1/2 to a full tblsp.)

Make a 50/50 mix with that and water and spray on lip or use soft cloth compress 

Goldenseal tea - same as above - safe if ingested - 1 bag to cup boiling water and steep till room temp - can even mix this as the 50/50

adding a Natural B complex suppliment like New Roots (using as example as one I use on my dog) - to be natural, must be methylcobalamin (b12), NOT cyanocobalamin (artificial) and NO-flush niacin (b3)...

My dog's lip, snout, chin lesions were all resolved with this protocol (i'll try to get pic uploaded later) - also slathered on some organic coconut oil too to moisturize

New Roots Herbal : Product : View

*Each vegetable capsule contains:*Thiamine (vitamin B1) (thiamine hydrochloride)50 mgRiboflavin (vitamin B2)50 mgRiboflavin (vitamin B2) (riboflavin-5'-phosphate)5 mgInositol hexanicotinate (flush-free)35 mgNiacinamide (vitamin B3)15 mgPantothenic acid (vitamin B5) (calcium D-pantothenate)50 mgVitamin B6 (pyridoxal-5'-phosphate)5 mgVitamin B6) (pridoxine hydrochloride)50 mgFolic acid1 mgBiotin75 mcgVitamin B12 (methylcobalamin)150 mcgCholine (choline bitartrate)50 mgInositol50 mgPABA50 mg


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Years ago I had a dog with this, and for him it was Horner's Syndrome which is like Bell's Palsy. No treatment, and he did get over it with time. He sure drooled a lot when he had it tho!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you all! Will try the apple cider vinegar and the tea mix. I like the more natural helps if possible. I give him fresh factors and the joint health from springtime which does seem to have helped him, I find their products good for me too! Adding the B12 sounds good too! Thank you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would not use the goldenseal tea. Goldenseal is a really strong herb and has THE MOST BITTER TASTE EVER. 

I have had good luck with coconut oil for stuff on Rafi's face and also calendula cream.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Got back from vet today, he said it looked infected and put him on clindamycin. Said it could be a auto immune thing. So hope it will clear. It did start to change color from just the other day. But he eats and drinks fine, even still wants to play catch, which I only do a little of ! Don't want to push it! Thanks for your comments, and keep lovin up those seniors!


----------



## Mozie’s fur mum (Aug 11, 2020)

readaboutdogs said:


> Has anyone had this with their senior? Clipper just turned 12 in jan. the side of his mouth on left side is drooping. It doesn't seem to be painful, and he is eating and drinking. About a month ago I had noticed a small area about 1/2 inch or so that seemed to protrude a little more, but nite before last nearly the length of his bottom jaw lip is drooping. He acts normal. The edge of the lip seems a little dry. Am taking to vet this weekend to check it out. Anyone seen or know what it may be? It doesn't appear sore or infected or injured. He is an inside dog and mostly only goes out with me.


I know this post is old but hoping I can catch someone with experience with this. My dog is only two and this happened on one side only. Can you help?


----------

